# 353 Circus Train



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Did any 353 Circus engines come with smoke and choo choo with reverse unit in the tender?


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Short answer, no. All Circus and Royal Blue engines have Reverse in boiler and no smoke or choo choo. Any that you may come across have been altered . Both have metal boilers. Some plastic 354 and 356 Silver Bullets having smoke and choo choo and reverse in tender have also been repainted into Circus and Royal Blues.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*353*

OK Thanks....


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

It's too bad Gilbert didn't offer these with smoke and choo choo, but they were the lower priced sets. Funny how today they command high prices for these depending on condition.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Circus Engine*

Someone did a nice job painting and with decals on another train.
It looked good and it ran after soldering some wires back on the motor. I did not pay a great deal so I think I'll keep it, add to it and run it for the grandchildren. Shame on me I should have researched sooner.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

All that matters is that your happy with it, and if the grandchildren like it, it's all good. Is it a bullet locomotive or was it a repainted Atlantic, pacific, or something else? You stated that you didn't pay a great deal so by all means add to it and enjoy.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Circus Loco*

Bullet......actually looks and runs pretty good


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

That's really all that matters.


----------

